
Is algolia having problems? - ColinWright
Is algolia[0] having problems?  About half the searches I&#x27;ve tried to run today have resulted in 404 responses, with success on a second attempt a few seconds later.<p>Anyone else?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com
======
redox_
It seems there is an issue with the underlying reverse proxy; we’re
investigating.

